# How To - Simple Drawer Making Method



## A_Sailor

I was building some drawers for a couple vanities for my mother and I have been wanting to make another video for everyone. I figured I would post my simple, but effective, method of making drawers in my shop. It's pretty simple really and doesn't require special joinery or special tools.

Have a look!





 
Thank you all for watching, Happy New Year!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

That's pretty much the way I've been doing them too. Soon I'll start using my Rockler dovetail jig.

The following has to be said: *DUDE, ARE YOU INSANE? MAKE OR BUY AND USE A PUSH STICK AND/OR PUSH PAD LEST YE' JOIN THE HALL OF FAME!*

Hall of fame: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/lets-see-some-damage-34/
*
Safety goggles would be nice too. If you're going to make videos you have a responsibility to the viewer to demonstrate proper and safe techniques. And if you're going to do woodworking at all you have a responsibility to yourself as well to be safe and smart about how you use your tools.*


----------



## GeorgeC

Chaincarver Steve said:


> That's pretty much the way I've been doing them too. Soon I'll start using my Rockler dovetail jig.
> 
> The following has to be said: *DUDE, ARE YOU INSANE? MAKE OR BUY AND USE A PUSH STICK AND/OR PUSH PAD LEST YE' JOIN THE HALL OF FAME!*
> 
> Hall of fame: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f7/lets-see-some-damage-34/
> *
> Safety goggles would be nice too. If you're going to make videos you have a responsibility to the viewer to demonstrate proper and safe techniques. And if you're going to do woodworking at all you have a responsibility to yourself as well to be safe and smart about how you use your tools.*


You are very correct to point that out. It is not a video I would want floating around to new woodworkers.

George


----------

